# Looking for advice on carriers



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

I have 3, well actually 4 carrybags for Bella Bianca - 2 Sherpa bags, 1 Collections Dabba Doo, and a Friends of Baby Doll Pliner bag from Italy that I found at TJ Maxx. What has been your experience in getting your fur baby to love to ride and travel in her carry bag? We have only had Bella Bianca for a week (she is 14 weeks old now) but she seems to be afraid of some of the bags. We did get her into the Dabba Doo bag but that is meant for cold weather only and does not have the mesh sides for ventilation and viewing. She enjoys riding in my lap but that won't work when I drive nor be safe for her.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I let Scoobie lay in them when we are home. I just put him in it and leave the flap open. Then sometimes I will put him in it and walk around the house so he can get use to the movement he will feel when we're out. He is cool with it. 

Its gonna take time and persistence. Just make it an everyday thing putting your lil one in it while you're home.

Edited: Also put him a small treat and his favorite toys in there with him to make him more comfortable.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad you ask that question. I have some bags too, yet to be used and I'm afraid if I don't start soon it'll be too late.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bentley loves his bags. He will actually climb in himself. I started putting him in my own handbag when he was just a little pup and he would just curl up and go to sleep. I guess he felt secure in it and it was Winter so he was nice and snug. When he got bigger i found a nice doggie bag for him. He associates the bag with going out so he gets really excited about it. I am getting a second dog soon and am hoping she will take to the bag easily as well. Well we will have see.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel HATES her bags. I love the bags and it took me 11 months to get Noel....those darn dogs kept having boys heheh ... anyway I had a hot pink one from Target and a red velvet one from Target then I had gotten a great deal on this bag from Red Enevelope and I could decide to get it in Sooner red or the blue so I got both of them. 

Wellllll ummmm the red and blue have never even been out of thier box. She rode in the pink one twice and hated it. Never rode in the red one. I ended up using the pink one and red one to carry stuff in when we traveled with her. 

I tried leaving them around for her to get in she would just bark at them so needless to say she is not a bag dog. Now i did make her a "puppy purse" and she LOVES it but she is not confind eitehr.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I have 3, well actually 4 carrybags for Bella Bianca - 2 Sherpa bags, 1 Collections Dabba Doo, and a Friends of Baby Doll Pliner bag from Italy that I found at TJ Maxx. What has been your experience in getting your fur baby to love to ride and travel in her carry bag? We have only had Bella Bianca for a week (she is 14 weeks old now) but she seems to be afraid of some of the bags. We did get her into the Dabba Doo bag but that is meant for cold weather only and does not have the mesh sides for ventilation and viewing. She enjoys riding in my lap but that won't work when I drive nor be safe for her.[/B]



It is great that you are starting so young. My Cloud loved his bags. He was used to his travel crate from the time he was a puppy. He learned to love the crate because it meant he could go for a ride. Later we bought a sherpa and he was very comfortable switching from the crate to the sherpa. Whenever we got out the sherpa he would run right into it. Sometimes if we had company (in the form of human children) we would set out his sherpa so that if he had enough he had a place to go. He would go take a break in there when he wanted one. 

My rescue dogs have never loved their crate or bags as much as him and I always thought it was the age we started. But all of my dogs have gotten used to them. Cameo doesn't go in as excitedly, but once she is in her bag she relaxes nicely. 

If Bella Bianca is nervous around her bag, start with treats and praise. Try having her sit in the bag and give her a treat, tell her how cute she looks in the bag. Make it as positive an experience for her as possible. One of the things that Cloud loved about his bags was the fact that he knew he was going somewhere when we brought it out usually, so if you can help her to associate the bag with getting to go places she will likely respond. Be persistent and consistent. It would be a good idea to spend some time every day or at least a few times each week working on this. 

We have loads of carry bags and I always want more when I am shopping, but my favorite is the Indogneeto bag.  This one hides the dogs because it has a tight mesh so the pups can see out but others can't see in. I don't like to sneak the dogs in where they aren't welcome, but sometimes when traveling it becomes very useful to be able to.







Because my dogs are so good in their bags (no barking, or whining, just calm and quiet)







we have been able to use these bags very effectively.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy will jump right in the bags. I left one down for her to get in when she was little (young) and now she loves going.

Cosy never has warmed up to them. She will walk into one and walk right out. LOL! She doesn't like to travel......though she will and never make a peep.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Treats and praise work wonders.









We put Sprout in his bag the first night he was home, because my younger sister wanted to meet him so we brought him over for a visit. I basically just put him in the bag and spoke to him reassuringly as I zipped it on up! And he did great ... the only sound I heard from him was the furious pawing at the potty pad I'd lined the bag with!


----------

